# Our New Addition!!!



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Haven't really been posting much lately but thought I would fill you in on our new addition. 

I have taken on a 7 year old rescue and her name is Fiona. She is a 4 pound brindle female that has had one owner her entire life. These people had a baby a couple of months ago and changed their direction in Fiona's place in their household. She used to be the "baby" herself but became secondary and instead of sleeping in the bed and getting lots of attention like she used to, she was crated at night and wasn't able to live the life that she was accustomed to. They decided she would be better off in a family that could give her more attention and the love that she deserves. I hesitated in this venture as I have four pups that are very used to one another and was quite settled in my pack the way it was. I took her as a trial and after a mere few days have fallen in love. Big surprise, huh??? Fiona is pee pad trained and hasn't had one accident. She has no interest in playing with the pups (which totally irritates them, LOL). She shook the entire first day and I felt just sick for her and really thought maybe this wasn't the place for her. Magically and quickly she bonded herself to me and started to relax. She loves the raw food that I feed my pups. She's growled a couple times at the other pups when they get too close but doesn't appear to have any nastiness inside of her. She wants to sleep and cuddle all day long. My oldest chi is Coco and she is 3 and still very much plays with the others but this one is dead set to sleep and cuddle. She is sweet, hasn't barked once, and is starting to wag her tail and act like a happy, well adjusted dog already. She is a registered ACK pup and appears to be in very good health. I'm working on her teeth as they need some help but aren't awful. The raw will help with that. I gave her a bath and she was wonderful and she let me cut her nails without a problem. I have become her everything and she is slowly bonding with the girls and Andrew. I feel good about the decision as having her hasn't added one ounce of stress to our lives here... yet!!! LOL!!! I think she simply needs love and attention to be quite happy. Oh, she started off sleeping with us the first night and found her spot right above my pillow next to Coco or curled up to my chest. She is truly an angel and I feel lucky that I was given the chance to give her a loving home. I think I must be crazy!!! LOL!!! I got some pictures but she is not thrilled at all with the camera. Can't get many with her ears up!!! Thanks for listening and I just wanted to share her with you guys.

Her snuggling with Coco.









Hmmmm, lots of action here, do I really wanna stay???









She's found her favorite bed in the kitchen. She is always here unless she is in my lap!!!









Getting more comfortable and snuggling with the little ones. As long as they are sleeping or not pestering her, she seems to like them. LOL!!!


















Snuggling with little Lily Pad!!!









Her own little eating spot under the table right by my feet!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww she is lovely! Congrats on the new addition too!  Lovely for you to re-home her and thanks for sharing! Good luck with her :d


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Robin, you are truly an angel :love2:
Fiona is very cute and I can't wait to see more and more photos of her; of all your babies actually *hint* *hint*


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

she's vair pretty. [: And so lucky to have you now. Congratulations.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Always room for one more. Especially one who needs you like this girl did. Good for you!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Robin! OMG- I am thrilled for you!! She is really special and soooooooo pretty. It looks like she is fitting right in. That is so awesome!! I bet you can get her teeth in shape in no time at all with the raw diet. She is really lovely and so are YOU for giving her such a fantastic home!! Love it.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

awww shes soo pretty!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Aww Robin, She is sooo cute, Im so glad you gave her a loving home shes just adorable I love Fiona!!!!xxxx


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

She is a beauty, sad that her family of so long decided to "demote" her, glad she found warmth and love in your home.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww she s just adorable. Lovely big eyes. Maybe she will start to play a bit once she realises what she is missing out on! Lets hope ay. Congrats on your new addition. XX


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG Robin! Fiona is a doll and so are you for taking her into your lovely home.
She is just too cute!
I love the pics snuggling with your other babies.
She looks like she is settling in great!
Hope to see lots more pics of her and all of your gorgeous furkids.
Great to see you posting too hon, missed ya! xxxx


----------



## snazzychi (Jan 19, 2010)

she is so pretty, what a lovely colour. xxx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww she is lovely! Congrats on the new addition too!  Lovely for you to re-home her and thanks for sharing! Good luck with her :d


Thank you so much. Had no desire to expand my already large dog pack but it feels so right to have her here. Thanks again.


LittleHead said:


> Robin, you are truly an angel :love2:
> Fiona is very cute and I can't wait to see more and more photos of her; of all your babies actually *hint* *hint*


Awwww Crystal, thanks honey. I'll post some of the other ones soon. Kiss my girls for me, okay???


Stark said:


> she's vair pretty. [: And so lucky to have you now. Congratulations.


Thank you so much. I feel lucky too!!!


QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Always room for one more. Especially one who needs you like this girl did. Good for you!


Thank you so much. Never imagined I'd have five dogs but this little girl really does seem to fit right in.


Brodysmom said:


> Robin! OMG- I am thrilled for you!! She is really special and soooooooo pretty. It looks like she is fitting right in. That is so awesome!! I bet you can get her teeth in shape in no time at all with the raw diet. She is really lovely and so are YOU for giving her such a fantastic home!! Love it.


Thanks Tracy. I think I must be crazy. I knew I would never get another puppy but this little girl just screamed out to me. LOL. I was kind of pushed into it, to be honest with you, but I am so glad I agreed to the trial!!! My girl knows me well and knew trial meant forever. LOL. I didn't transition her one bit into the raw. She was eating crap kibble and I started off with beef cubes and Natures Variety and she adores it. I'm hoping that in a short amount of time, I can get her teeth in better order and prevent her needing a dental. Oh yea Tracy, she is not spayed either. Not sure what I'm going to do about that. She's seven and I guess was purchased to be a breed dog. Her parents are champions but because she turned out to be on the smaller side they decided not to breed her. Why they never spayed her I'll never know!!! I knew you'd be happy for me. I'm so lucky to be home everyday to be able to give them so much love!!! Kiss Brody for me and thanks for your words of encouragement!!! Aren't we ready to find Brody a sister yet??? LOL!!!


JRZL said:


> awww shes soo pretty!


Thank you so much, I just think she is so pretty and so special.


pinkglitterybunny said:


> Aww Robin, She is sooo cute, Im so glad you gave her a loving home shes just adorable I love Fiona!!!!xxxx


I know you do honey, and she loves you already. Just think, you will be meeting her in May!!! She's fitting in perfectly and I honestly can't believe how fast they adjust with love!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh Robin!!!! I must have her! She is awesome and you know my affinity for brindles! She is gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

OH how wonderful!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! She is adorable. Kudos to you for adopting a senior chi and giving her a loving forever home.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw..she is lovely. Congratulations Robin !! she'll be well loved at your house.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> She is a beauty, sad that her family of so long decided to "demote" her, glad she found warmth and love in your home.


I know, I really try not to judge people after working in doxie rescue for so long. I realize that circumstances and priorities change as life goes on. This one is just so "easy" and seems low maintenance but good for them that they figured out she wasn't getting what she deserved. 


rache said:


> Awww she s just adorable. Lovely big eyes. Maybe she will start to play a bit once she realises what she is missing out on! Lets hope ay. Congrats on your new addition. XX


Thank you. She is starting to run a bit with the little ones but not partaking in the "rumbles". LOL.


Terri said:


> OMG Robin! Fiona is a doll and so are you for taking her into your lovely home.
> She is just too cute!
> I love the pics snuggling with your other babies.
> She looks like she is settling in great!
> ...


Oh sweetie, missed you too. So worried about your darn test. Praying that everything comes out okay. I'm sure your little snuggle bunnies are making it all better!!! Thanks for your well wishes. I was pretty set on my already large pup family but this one pulled at my heart strings. Thank god I'm a total homebody or I certainly wouldn't have taken this on. I worry with her being older but just couldn't let myself go down that road. However long she has, she will have an abundance of love and attention with us and will not ever be rehomed again. I think I'm the lucky one cuz she's full of so much love. Big hugs and kisses sweetie and keep in touch!!! Give those beauties of yours a hug from Auntie Robin.


snazzychi said:


> she is so pretty, what a lovely colour. xxx


Thank you so much.


Lin said:


> Oh Robin!!!! I must have her! She is awesome and you know my affinity for brindles! She is gorgeous. Congrats.


Linny, isn't she a gem??? This all happened quickly and I haven't had the chance to call you yet but I knew you'd love her. She is a gentle and loving soul. I said no at first but my girl kept pushing for a "trial". You know there's no such word for me!!! LOL. Thanks honey and I'll be in touch. 


TinyGiant said:


> OH how wonderful!


Thank you so much. Yes, it really is wonderul. Everybody wants the puppies but not often the older ones and I'm here to tell you they are just the best!!! My heart is very full right now.


BellaLina's Mom said:


> Congratulations! She is adorable. Kudos to you for adopting a senior chi and giving her a loving forever home.


Thank you so much. Everybody's support means a lot to me. I was nervous and really not sure how this would affect my pups and family. So far, it's like nothing has changed at all. I just pray for health for her and that she is happy. I am so in love and attached already!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

rubia said:


> Aw..she is lovely. Congratulations Robin !! she'll be well loved at your house.


Thank you so much!!! She is so well loved already. Your angel is one of my favorites!!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh, Robin! i'm so glad to hear from you again and see your newest addition! she's found a great place to live and be cherished!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

msmadison said:


> oh, Robin! i'm so glad to hear from you again and see your newest addition! she's found a great place to live and be cherished!!!


Thanks Em. I knew you'd be happy for us. I've been quite distracted lately with my facebook game!!! LOL!!! Still here and lurking but not always posting. Kiss Madison and I was so excited to see that our baby girl is FAMOUS!!! Keep in touch sweetie!!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Robin, remember me? 
Wow, you are too much! What a wonderful thing you did taking little Fiona into your family. She is so pretty. I am so happy the adjustment is going so well. You have so much love to give. Lucky for all of you......
Frankie and Ben say hi.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Poor old girl. Im sorry But people like that really make me mad. I mean it drives me to the point of being insane. When people say, well we cant have a dog and a baby. I had a baby and Had 6 dogs at the time and then 2 months after having a baby. I bought home another puppy. And still have them all today. Nothing has changed. My dogs are still spoiled rotten, and get along very well, with Vin. 

She is lucky to have you robin, she is sweet. And Beautiful. I feel sorry for her that she was given the boot, after she was there first.

I have had my eldest Kirby since I bought him when I was 17 and wouldnt even dare rehoming him. I told him the only way out is in old age. Sorry I have very strong views about this, because I have known people who have done this. And its not fair....ok thats my 2cents. Again she is stunning and lucky.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Robin, remember me?
> Wow, you are too much! What a wonderful thing you did taking little Fiona into your family. She is so pretty. I am so happy the adjustment is going so well. You have so much love to give. Lucky for all of you......
> Frankie and Ben say hi.


LOL!!! How could I forget my Pammy??? I miss you tons and have been so wrapped up in my fb game lately. Keeping me busy. I swore I'd never start one of those and look what happens when I do. Haven't had a good chat with you since Christmas. Hope all is well and I miss my favorite boys. I think your Andrew gets tired of us bringing him into our chats, LOL!!! Thank you for your kind words about Fiona. She is even running around a bit today with the others and also running to the door now when Andrew comes in. She is such a gem!!! Kisses to all of you and I promise to be around more!!! Love you.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Fiona is so beautiful, and both of you are blessed to have found each other.. I have always felt there are "special people" out there for "special doggies," and it makes my heart so happy to be able to share their stories.. You have brought a big smile to my face today.. Deb (mom of 9 chibabies, lol)


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> Poor old girl. Im sorry But people like that really make me mad. I mean it drives me to the point of being insane. When people say, well we cant have a dog and a baby. I had a baby and Had 6 dogs at the time and then 2 months after having a baby. I bought home another puppy. And still have them all today. Nothing has changed. My dogs are still spoiled rotten, and get along very well, with Vin.
> 
> She is lucky to have you robin, she is sweet. And Beautiful. I feel sorry for her that she was given the boot, after she was there first.
> 
> I have had my eldest Kirby since I bought him when I was 17 and wouldnt even dare rehoming him. I told him the only way out is in old age. Sorry I have very strong views about this, because I have known people who have done this. And its not fair....ok thats my 2cents. Again she is stunning and lucky.


Ciarra, I understand how you feel. When I started working in rescue I had to learn to "temper" my opinions about things like this. I find it sad and realize that it would never be my choice. Instead of getting mad while I've helped in rescue situations, I put my energy into finding them the best possible homes and try not to think about why they are there in the first place. I, personally don't agree or understand it but the world is full of different people and different views and I try to realize that. This is why my opinions of breeding are so strong also. Once you've really helped work in rescue and you realize how many dogs are out there desperately needing homes and being put to sleep and being neglected, it's hard to encourage breeding unless it's truly to better the breed. Not trying to start on all that but just saying, it's so hard to see. I am so madly in love with this angel already and I truly hope that she has many years to be part of our family. Thank you so much for your good wishes and I will keep you all posted as to how the little darling is doing. I'm already pressuring Tricia to get a new siggy made with Fiona in it!!! LOL!!! 



chideb said:


> Fiona is so beautiful, and both of you are blessed to have found each other.. I have always felt there are "special people" out there for "special doggies," and it makes my heart so happy to be able to share their stories.. You have brought a big smile to my face today.. Deb (mom of 9 chibabies, lol)


Thank you so much Deb. I was truly done extending my family and have refused many pups and dogs recently even. It's very hard for me because I have a dear breeder friend (Lily's breeder) and a dear rescue friend. So I'm constantly being called or texted about this pup or this dog. It's endless. My resolve has been quite strong as my fur family is settled and full. This one grabbed at my heart but I still said no the first two times. LOL. I went with it finally and I'm so glad I did. She is special and I am thrilled to be giving her the love and affection that she deserves!!! I really appreciate everybody's good thoughts and well wishes. It means a lot to me!!!


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Well done Robin !
Nothing better than rescuing a dog ! Shes adorable 

I fear I will end up with 10 dogs.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ANOTHER! lol wow!!! yay robin yay! i still love cooper out of the bunch though hehehe!  congrats on the new addition she is adorable!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awwww she's beautiful. Older dogs are so much more sedate I find. Just happy to sit and sleep or have a cuddle. I expect she'll love living with you.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

She is so precious. Such a heartbreaking story but she is so lucky to have a home with you now


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

jazzman said:


> Well done Robin !
> Nothing better than rescuing a dog ! Shes adorable
> 
> I fear I will end up with 10 dogs.


OMG Alan, weren't we just joking a while back about five being too much??? LOL. I will tell you and I know you've told me this before... but there is something really amazing about feeling like you made a difference with all these angels that desperately need homes!!! Can't wipe the smile off my face!!! I knew you'd be pleased. Now... please call someone to come and get me cuz I've gone stark raving mad!!! LOL.


pigeonsheep said:


> ANOTHER! lol wow!!! yay robin yay! i still love cooper out of the bunch though hehehe!  congrats on the new addition she is adorable!


I know Pidge, I know. Wasn't even sure if I would post this cuz I know how excessive it seems!!! LOL. This doll needed a home and I figured you guys know I'm crazy already so I may as well share the good news!!! Coop is the honorary chi of the forum!!! I swear he thinks he is a chihuahua. He even uses the potty pad right now with two feet of snow outside!!! He figures, if they can do it, so can I!!! LOL. Thanks for your support!!!


MarieUkxx said:


> awwww she's beautiful. Older dogs are so much more sedate I find. Just happy to sit and sleep or have a cuddle. I expect she'll love living with you.


OMG Marie, you are so right. I've not ever had a chihuahua older than three. She certainly is happy to just be loved and cuddled. Thank you so much. Kiss your babies!!!


dahlia said:


> She is so precious. Such a heartbreaking story but she is so lucky to have a home with you now


Thank you. We are both lucky!!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh Robin 

Fiona is gorgeous, she is so lucky to have arrived into your home!

Fiona should definitely be entered into this months photo contest "finding love" Because she has found love in the truest sense of the word


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

she's beautiful.
thank you for giving her a new home.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

what!!!! omg! you have a whole zoo of chihuahuas, how jealous am i??? she's adorable and from what i can see, it seems like shes been a part of your pack forever! you lucky girl, i want a pack of chihuahuas!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> Oh Robin
> 
> Fiona is gorgeous, she is so lucky to have arrived into your home!
> 
> Fiona should definitely be entered into this months photo contest "finding love" Because she has found love in the truest sense of the word


Awwww Jane, thank you. I'll have to enter her now won't I??? Kiss your babies.


Ember said:


> she's beautiful.
> thank you for giving her a new home.


Oh thank you so much.


ahra1284 said:


> what!!!! omg! you have a whole zoo of chihuahuas, how jealous am i??? she's adorable and from what i can see, it seems like shes been a part of your pack forever! you lucky girl, i want a pack of chihuahuas!


Yes Ahra, a true zoo of them. LOL. It sure doesn't seem crazy over here but it should be!!! She's a true joy and fits quietly right in. Thank you honey.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh how wonderful! Poor girlie loosing her home. She'll have the best life with you though! She looks so sweet.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww theres this sweet girl fiona robin you know what i say about fate shes ment to be with you and couldent ever find a better home and mommy than you awwww they are all adorable and i love them xxx


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

awww.....Robin....I'm so happy you rescue her...she's such a beautiful little girl......I'm glad all of them get along well..


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quinn said:


> Oh how wonderful! Poor girlie loosing her home. She'll have the best life with you though! She looks so sweet.


Thank you so much!!! How they gave her up I'll never know, but MY GAIN!!! She is incredibly sweet.


~*Mandy*~ said:


> awwww theres this sweet girl fiona robin you know what i say about fate shes ment to be with you and couldent ever find a better home and mommy than you awwww they are all adorable and i love them xxx


Thanks Mandy honey, yea, like we've already talked about, she was meant to be ours!!! Just like your Romeo. Things really do happen for a reason.


N*T*M*4U said:


> awww.....Robin....I'm so happy you rescue her...she's such a beautiful little girl......I'm glad all of them get along well..


Thank you Moni. So glad to see you on here and your gorgeous pups. Hope all is well with John and your gorgeous babies.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Thank you so much!!! How they gave her up I'll never know, but MY GAIN!!! She is incredibly sweet.


Doesn't it always surprise you! People are crazy! 
I mean I got Halp at 4 months old and his "owners" already didn't want him!
One man's trash is another mans treasure right?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quinn said:


> Doesn't it always surprise you! People are crazy!
> I mean I got Halp at 4 months old and his "owners" already didn't want him!
> One man's trash is another mans treasure right?


OMG, yes. We certainly think alike. I really do try not to judge because I know circumstances change but I'm thrilled that my gal pushed me into this. She's such a dear. How at four months or seven years do people just change their minds??? Well either way, she's my little lovebug now!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Robin! OMG I am so thrilled for you! Fiona is such a pretty girl and a perfect fit from the sounds of it. I'm speechless to hear you have another! lol Congratulations to both you and little Fiona. She is so precious and so lucky to have found a home with you!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Robin! OMG I am so thrilled for you! Fiona is such a pretty girl and a perfect fit from the sounds of it. I'm speechless to hear you have another! lol Congratulations to both you and little Fiona. She is so precious and so lucky to have found a home with you!


Oh Val, thank you!!! We are a bit speechless ourselves over here. Really had no intention of getting another one but I normally don't. LOL. She's a great addition and is just fitting in so perfectly. Miss you and those gorgeous pups and piggies. Kisses and hugs to all of you!!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Fiona...(don't see how she lost her spot on their bed!) geeze some people..but glad you've got her and it's working out greatly. She may warm up and play...Sassy's still working on it...she now barks occasionally took her eight months...and caught her growling the other night...that took ten, guess she's feeling more and more at ease here.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Gingersmom said:


> Congratulations to you and Fiona...(don't see how she lost her spot on their bed!) geeze some people..but glad you've got her and it's working out greatly. She may warm up and play...Sassy's still working on it...she now barks occasionally took her eight months...and caught her growling the other night...that took ten, guess she's feeling more and more at ease here.


I know!!! Not sure what a newborn and her spot on the bed have to do with each other either. Maybe the baby sleeps with them? Not sure but either way, she's ours now and nothing is taking her away from this house!!! Aww, she and Sassy are the same age. She growled at Cooper today and I laughed so hard. He's so curious and the other chi's romp and play with him all day long. I'm sure she'll come around and she is making progress each and every day. Thank you for your words of encouragement!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey girl! I haven't been posting but I come on almost daily and read some of the threads quickly.

CONGRATS!!! Robin, you are such a doll to take that beautiful little girl into your home. She does fit right in with your family. She is a very lucky chi!!! I am not sure if you mentioned it, but what is her name? I'll go back and see.
XoXoX's!! Mwah!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! Fiona. Beautiful!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Hey girl! I haven't been posting but I come on almost daily and read some of the threads quickly.
> 
> CONGRATS!!! Robin, you are such a doll to take that beautiful little girl into your home. She does fit right in with your family. She is a very lucky chi!!! I am not sure if you mentioned it, but what is her name? I'll go back and see.
> XoXoX's!! Mwah!





*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Aww! Fiona. Beautiful!


Awwww Lisa honey, thank you!!! I miss you to pieces. I haven't been around much myself lately. The quick lurking but not posting also!!! LOL. I hope you and the pups are doing great and I'm definitely making time for my chi friends. She's a special gal and we are totally in LOVE with her!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> I know Pidge, I know. Wasn't even sure if I would post this cuz I know how excessive it seems!!! LOL. This doll needed a home and I figured you guys know I'm crazy already so I may as well share the good news!!! Coop is the honorary chi of the forum!!! I swear he thinks he is a chihuahua. He even uses the potty pad right now with two feet of snow outside!!! He figures, if they can do it, so can I!!! LOL. Thanks for your support!!!


LOL!!! yes honary chi for the century!  hahaha its never too excessive to see a face full of cuteness. good for you for making a great home for her!  lmaooo wow that is nuts...2 feet of snow and still pee! speaking of snow...it's snowing right now. ahhhh!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG she is gorge, can't stop looking at her piccy, love her colourings. Never understand how can give up a dog after 7 yrs because of a baby but nevermind their loss is your gain and what a lucky lucky chi she is to have found a home with you!!

I adore the name Fiona because its not really a 'doggy' name at all and it reminds me of princess Fiona from Shrek! LOL!

How could you resist?? I know I couldn't!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Snuggling with little Lily Pad!!!



I LOVE this pic! They look like they love each other!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

awwww! she so sweet and bless you for taking her into your life!


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh wow Robin she is truly just lovely and you are such a wonderful mama to all of your babies! Your pack is looking beautiful and it warms my heart to hear such a loving story about this girl finding her place with you and yours. (((hugs)))


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Robin I'm so jealous right now, I'd love another Chi. I never see any Chi's I can rescue here


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> LOL!!! yes honary chi for the century!  hahaha its never too excessive to see a face full of cuteness. good for you for making a great home for her!  lmaooo wow that is nuts...2 feet of snow and still pee! speaking of snow...it's snowing right now. ahhhh!


Lots of snow here!!! They had the nerve to call off every school around us except ours. Well I decided we were having our own snow day!!! Both my girls are honor roll so they can afford to miss a day, and we're gonna stay in jammies all day and eat and play with the pups!!! That will teach them to leave our school out!!! LOL!!!


rocky scotland said:


> OMG she is gorge, can't stop looking at her piccy, love her colourings. Never understand how can give up a dog after 7 yrs because of a baby but nevermind their loss is your gain and what a lucky lucky chi she is to have found a home with you!!
> 
> I adore the name Fiona because its not really a 'doggy' name at all and it reminds me of princess Fiona from Shrek! LOL!
> 
> How could you resist?? I know I couldn't!


Awwww Lynda, I tried to resist. Wouldn't even look at her piccy!!! My gal was persistant and won out in the end. LOL. She's a real lamb this one.


rocky scotland said:


> I LOVE this pic! They look like they love each other!


Can you stand it??? Just curled up with their big old ears. Warms my heart. She was an only child so she's got lots of siblings now. Thanks Lynda honey, I knew you'd love her!!! Kiss Rocky for me!!!


smallbeats_m_all said:


> awwww! she so sweet and bless you for taking her into your life!


Thank you. She's such a doll. I love her more every single day!!!


rebel_yell said:


> Oh wow Robin she is truly just lovely and you are such a wonderful mama to all of your babies! Your pack is looking beautiful and it warms my heart to hear such a loving story about this girl finding her place with you and yours. (((hugs)))


Thanks Beth!!! I think about you all the time and hope all is well over there. We've got a real "pack" over here but we love it!!! Kisses and hugs to you and Brucey and Lola!!! I miss you!!!


MarieUkxx said:


> Robin I'm so jealous right now, I'd love another Chi. I never see any Chi's I can rescue here


Marie, there are so many here it's ridiculous!!! I wish I could ship you one. LOL. It doesn't help that I have a breeder friend and a rescue friend. They drive me batty with wanting me to take dogs!!! I finally gave in with Fiona so that should settle them down for a while!!! LOL.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Robin! You crazy chi lady you...LOL! I am so thrilled for you, your chi babies and especially Fiona that you have found each other. You have such a soft heart and lots of love to give this wee girl. Good for you. 

As you know, I recently had a baby and I can't imagine giving the wee ones any less love let alone giving them away. My life (and the baby's) just wouldn't be complete without Harley and Simon.

We would love to see more pics.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> Robin! You crazy chi lady you...LOL! I am so thrilled for you, your chi babies and especially Fiona that you have found each other. You have such a soft heart and lots of love to give this wee girl. Good for you.
> 
> As you know, I recently had a baby and I can't imagine giving the wee ones any less love let alone giving them away. My life (and the baby's) just wouldn't be complete without Harley and Simon.
> 
> We would love to see more pics.


Lysa!!! I thought of you and tried to message you yesterday on facebook. Darn thing isn't working right at all!!! I thought of you having precious Evie and still loving your angels just as much. Amazing, isn't it??? I am a crazy old chi lady and Andrew doesn't help one bit. He'd have ten of them if I let him. I was so "settled" with my family but couldn't resist this one. Kiss all your babies for me!!!


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Awe, she is just precious. And, so very lucky you came along and gave her a nice home. I can imagine it was hard for her to be with one family so long, then just be given away. I'm so glad you took her in.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Radar_Love said:


> Awe, she is just precious. And, so very lucky you came along and gave her a nice home. I can imagine it was hard for her to be with one family so long, then just be given away. I'm so glad you took her in.


Thank you so very much!!! I think it was VERY hard on her. She was an only child and from what I understand quite pampered and loved for many years. Her life took a drastic turn a couple of months ago and she's gone through a lot of changes. Each day I see her getting more comfortable with the other pups and the kids and my hubby. She prefers just me right now and I'm not limiting the lap time or love because I want her to feel comfortable. I'm hoping with enough time, she bonds with everybody else in the house also. Really appreciate all the support and good thoughts from everyone.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

That is one of the luckiest dogs I know! 

Listen young lady, don't be a stranger now (like me LOL) I miss your posts! 

That precious little one fits right in, and that raw will fix her teeth up so that even if she needs a dental, it wont be sooo bad. Man, that dog just hit the jackpot. These things happen for a reason, you know. You were meant to have that little one and show her happiness for the rest of her life (and get her spayed ASAP! Poor thing having to go through heats all the time.. Betty gets depressed and snappy when she's in heat. I can't imagine they're much fun).


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ahhh she is absolutely beautiful and very lucky to have found such a lovely mummy.

Joy xx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Muzby said:


> That is one of the luckiest dogs I know!
> 
> Listen young lady, don't be a stranger now (like me LOL) I miss your posts!
> 
> That precious little one fits right in, and that raw will fix her teeth up so that even if she needs a dental, it wont be sooo bad. Man, that dog just hit the jackpot. These things happen for a reason, you know. You were meant to have that little one and show her happiness for the rest of her life (and get her spayed ASAP! Poor thing having to go through heats all the time.. Betty gets depressed and snappy when she's in heat. I can't imagine they're much fun).


Awww Kelly, you're such a doll. Thank you. I have been a definite lurker on here for a while. Spending time with other things, shame on me!!! I have missed my chi friends and their pictures and stories of their dolls. I promise to be better. Yea, not spayed. Crazy, huh??? I have to get Lily, Chloe and Fiona spayed now. I will start with Lily, than Chloe and than Fiona. I am sick at the thought of doing it but I am going to do it for their sake and mine. I do think I was meant for this doll because I turned her down TWICE and was obviously not taken seriously. LOL. So here we are, one big, happy and content "chi plus one doxie" family. Miss you too and look forward to catching up with all my chi friends!!! 

Hey Kelly, I switched her immediately to the raw and she's taken quite well to it. Any concerns I should have with her being seven and right at four pounds? Her poops are awesome, her teeth are already getting better so I assume I'm fine but never had a chi older than three before. Thanks sweetie!!!



Neve38 said:


> Ahhh she is absolutely beautiful and very lucky to have found such a lovely mummy.
> 
> Joy xx


Thank you Joy for your kind words. I'm so glad she's here with us now!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Lovely little Fiona :love1: 
...you are home now girl!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Lovely little Fiona :love1:
> ...you are home now girl!


She sure is Therese!!! She's not going anywhere ever again. Kiss two of the most gorgeous dogs on this forum and send my love to them both!!!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Robin!!! What a little angel Fiona is! She fits in so well with your crew and you are so sweet to take her in like that, even ust for a trail period but when they just fit in so perfectly with your family like you just KNOW don't you!! Oh i can't wait to see more pics when she settles in... what a beauty


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TashaZ said:


> Robin!!! What a little angel Fiona is! She fits in so well with your crew and you are so sweet to take her in like that, even ust for a trail period but when they just fit in so perfectly with your family like you just KNOW don't you!! Oh i can't wait to see more pics when she settles in... what a beauty


Thank you so much Tashy my love. It happened quickly but it's so right. I even saw her playing with the "littles" today. She's really getting comfortable over here. I'll give her a big smooch from Aunty Tasha!!!


----------



## kayla30 (Sep 23, 2009)

hi hun nice to about the new adition . glad to ere a dog found an home . that everyone should be like gd luck wlth her


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

Robine how did you convince your hubby??? I remember how much it took for you to keep Lily!! BTW.... SOO cute! and congrats!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

kayla30 said:


> hi hun nice to about the new adition . glad to ere a dog found an home . that everyone should be like gd luck wlth her


Thank you so much. Yea, she and I both got lucky to find each other, didn't we??? 


Georgia24 said:


> Robine how did you convince your hubby??? I remember how much it took for you to keep Lily!! BTW.... SOO cute! and congrats!!


Hehehehehe. Hi honey, I miss you!!! How's Jax and how's life??? I'm sure you're busy traveling with your fabulous job. I'm just hanging out at home with FIVE dogs. LOL. He'd have ten if I let him. He's a die hard chi guy at this point. She grabbed my heart and I didn't really ask him. After two days of the "trial" run, LOL, he said "we're keeping her, aren't we??? I said "yep". That's all the conversation we had about it. Big hugs and kisses to you sweetie!!! Thanks for taking the time to read about my new angel!!! She's so special.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Robin I am so happy for you and Fiona....she is just beautiful. 
Ralph and I are very familiar with the sleep and cuddle stage. 
Hannah at her age does that more than anything. Playing is
at the bottom of her agenda. I am so happy to see that
she is adjusting well with your other pups. What a great
mommy you are.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Robin .....she is such a sweet looking little girl. Congrats on your new addition

Lori


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> Robin I am so happy for you and Fiona....she is just beautiful.
> Ralph and I are very familiar with the sleep and cuddle stage.
> Hannah at her age does that more than anything. Playing is
> at the bottom of her agenda. I am so happy to see that
> ...


Laura, thank you so much. I thought of you right away with taking Hannah on. There's something special about these older ones, isn't there??? I am madly in love with her already. Let's chat soon about our "older" gals, k???
Give Ralph and Jasper and Hannah and Kitty and YOURSELF a big hug from me!!! Miss you!!!


Ivy's mom said:


> Robin .....she is such a sweet looking little girl. Congrats on your new addition
> 
> Lori


Thank you Lori. I'm going to post some pics soon of this, but they take turns all day laying inside of your "amazing" snuggle sack. It's just so adorable.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

For anyone who has a SO who is not so keen on more pets - to quote someone on my Great Dane forum - "It's much easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission" And how true that is 

I'm glad your hubby is a dog guy! You're lucky. My boyfriend wasn't too keen on the Halpert idea at first but now he loves him. And it was like this with Schroeder, he just resigned himself to the idea of getting Phoebe a pal, and Schroeder is most his dog of them all! I think the above statement will be my motto when it comes to dogs hahaha


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Robin, congrats on your new addition! She's a beautiful girl. It's so wonderful that she found your home where she will be very loved and cared for. She looks like she's settling in very nicely. I'm sure in no time it will be like she's been there forever. I always feel so sad when I read about people giving their pups up like that.  Give them all hugs and kisses from us. I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quinn said:


> For anyone who has a SO who is not so keen on more pets - to quote someone on my Great Dane forum - "It's much easier to get forgiveness than it is to get permission" And how true that is
> 
> I'm glad your hubby is a dog guy! You're lucky. My boyfriend wasn't too keen on the Halpert idea at first but now he loves him. And it was like this with Schroeder, he just resigned himself to the idea of getting Phoebe a pal, and Schroeder is most his dog of them all! I think the above statement will be my motto when it comes to dogs hahaha


OMG, that's brilliant. I've never seen that before but it is PERFECT and so TRUE. Totally going to be using that from now on. LOL. Thanks for sharing. 


TLI said:


> Robin, congrats on your new addition! She's a beautiful girl. It's so wonderful that she found your home where she will be very loved and cared for. She looks like she's settling in very nicely. I'm sure in no time it will be like she's been there forever. I always feel so sad when I read about people giving their pups up like that.  Give them all hugs and kisses from us. I hope you all are doing well.


Thanks T. We are doing great over here. Total hibernation and loving it. Fiona is coming along wonderfully and fitting right in. She's even starting to romp a bit with the "littles". It doesn't even feel like we added one. LOL. So different than a puppy. My gosh. Thanks again for reading about my new angel and oddly enough, it really does feel as if she's been here for a long time. How does that happen??? LOL.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

shes cute!!! the raw should bring the color back into her coat a bit , she's too young to be that grey i love brindles


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Shes gorgeous!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awwww great pics


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh she is just so lovely sounds like a complete angel!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Robin, we need more pics of Fiona and the gang hon.
I miss them and you loads!!! xxx


----------



## Cash (Jun 1, 2010)

bless her what a lovely story xxx


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes we do need some more pics of them! I have some from our long haul chi meet up!! i should post them because they really are just so cute!! x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Fiona is a little beauty - would love an update


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww she's so sweet , she has a kind face


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> Yes we do need some more pics of them! I have some from our long haul chi meet up!! i should post them because they really are just so cute!! x


Oh you must post all the pics Leah!!
You are still over there right?
Give Robin a swift kick up the bum too and tell her to get on here.
She's keepin us watin!! LOL xxx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

What a lovely story! She's adorable!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww, she is so pretty! What a good Chi Mommy you are for taking this little darling in! I am so happy she is fitting in with your family!


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

that is so wonderful. She is too cute, i'd fall in love too! Congrats


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

hi robin glad to see you here, you and the pups are missed


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww she is lovely congrats


----------

